# lots of lather quick mix



## Harvey (Feb 3, 2020)

Hi, can someone tell me exactly what 'lots of lather quick mix' is?
I see some soap recipes use this and wondered if its worth trying.
Thanks


----------



## lsg (Feb 3, 2020)

It is a soap kit of  from Brambleberry.com  From the ingredients list it looks like a combination of oils as it doesn't list sodium hydroxide.

Ingredients (Common Name): Coconut Oil, Palm Oil, Canola Oil, Olive Oil, Castor Oil, Vitamin E Oil

Usage Instructions: Melt the Quick Mix bags in the microwave on 30 second bursts with the cap on. Shake well and measure into a container. The 10 inch Silicone Loaf Mold will hold 33 oz. Quick Mix, 4.7 oz. lye, 11 oz. distilled water. The 5 lb. Wood Loaf Mold will hold 54 oz. Quick Mix, 7.8 oz. lye, 17 oz. distilled water. Make 50 pounds of soap with 35 lb. Quick Mix, 80.6 oz. lye, 185 oz. distilled water.

https://www.brambleberry.com/shop-by-product/ingredients/bases/lots-of-lather-quick-mix/V900008.html


----------



## cmzaha (Feb 3, 2020)

A lot of people find it drying from the 30% CO it contains. Which is why it is a high lather soap base. It is best to read the reviews for this base.


----------



## bookreader451 (Feb 3, 2020)

I can tell you I personally did not like the quick mixes from Brambleberry.  My sister took some of the soap I made with the lots of lather but, she was using dial until I shamed her out of it.  She liked that it was blue and smelled good.   The rest of the quick mix soaps went to my local homeless shelter.  

I like a creamier lather but that is jmo.


----------



## BattleGnome (Feb 4, 2020)

I found the quick mixes nice for learning because it was less measuring/things to keep track of. The recipes themselves aren’t anything to write home about. At best, they’re good for those who need a bit of persuasion to switch from commercial soaps - nicer than what you find at the grocery store but not as nice as the recipes I’ve developed for my skin and climate


----------



## Harvey (Feb 4, 2020)

Thanks for your replies, ill do more research lol


----------



## bookreader451 (Feb 4, 2020)

Harvey said:


> Thanks for your replies, ill do more research lol


If you are looking for a pre-mixed formula Nurture Soap has one.  I haven't tried it so I can't recommend it but, the oils seem nicer (no canola oil) than Brambleberry.  Plus there is no hunting for percentages to run through a lye calculator and Nurture offers free shipping over $30.00

https://nurturesoap.com/products/nurture-soap-making-oil-blend


----------



## cmzaha (Feb 4, 2020)

bookreader451 said:


> If you are looking for a pre-mixed formula Nurture Soap has one.  I haven't tried it so I can't recommend it but, the oils seem nicer (no canola oil) than Brambleberry.  Plus there is no hunting for percentages to run through a lye calculator and Nurture offers free shipping over $30.00
> 
> https://nurturesoap.com/products/nurture-soap-making-oil-blend


I happen to love Canola in soap, and hate OO. The biggest problem with B&B bases is the high CO. Even their _Gentle Quick Mix _is 33% CO. Here is a link https://tinyurl.com/sftnedk


----------



## amd (Feb 4, 2020)

cmzaha said:


> The biggest problem with B&B bases is the high CO.


Indeed. Sunday night I was flipping through three BB books that I have looking for an easy recipe for two ladies who were coming for a soap class (one has dry skin, so I wanted a gentle cleansing recipe without a bunch of oils, my regular recipe has too many for a beginner recipe I think). Most of the recipes had 30% or more CO, and the few that didn't had a ton of specialty oils in them. They're in the business of selling stuff, not necessarily making good stuff.

Back to the Original Topic... The Nurture premix noted above is probably better if you want to go that route. If I had known when I started that such a thing existed, I probably would have started there just to get the basics under my belt. It isn't "as bad" for CO amount. I have this recipe curing as we speak (curious cat that I am).


----------



## TheGecko (Feb 4, 2020)

Harvey said:


> Hi, can someone tell me exactly what 'lots of lather quick mix' is?



It's a pre-mixed batch of oils...just add your lye solution and blend.  Different companies sell different pre-mixed oils/butters.



> I see some soap recipes use this and wondered if its worth trying.



You can pretty much use it for anything.  I often recommend BrambleBerry's Beginner Cold Process Soap Kit, but for someone wanting to try soap making and wanting to keep it very simple, it's not a bad starting point.


----------

